# E D & C



## LWESTHAUSE (Feb 14, 2008)

When using the E D & C codes 17260-17286.  Are they only reported by lesion size or what they are destructed or curretted down to. I know the cpt book says lesion diameter but I was curious as to how other people coded these.  Example is lesion sz may be .8 cm and the physician states currette to a 1cm defect.  Do I code the defect or just the size of the lesion.

Thanks,


----------

